# Programing KeyFob



## GElite (Mar 9, 2005)

I thought I had already posted this question once but I must be loosing my mind because its gone but anyway here goes; Last week my wife lost one of only two sets of keys to our 2002 Altima 2.5S. We looked everywhere with no success so I went ahead and picked up a new keyless enty remote. Its the exact same one that came with the car but I don't have a clue how to program it. I know you can program the remote for most Honda's without going to the dealership. Does anyone know what the procedure for programing the remote for an 02 Altima is if indeed there is a procedure for programing it myself? Any help would be greatly appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## MakoMeat (Dec 4, 2002)

I know this works for an 2003, your mileage may differ. 

1. get in the car and close the door. make sure you have both remotes with you.
2. insert and remove the igniting key from the ignition cylinder at least 6 times in 10 seconds. The hazard lamps should flash twice if successful. You are now in program mode.
3. turn ignition key to ACC position
4. push any key on the key fob. The hazard light should flash twice. Congratulations you just programmed your remote.
5. to program the next remote, unlock and LOCK the door using the lock/unlock switch. You want to make sure the door is in locked position, even if it is already locked.
6. push any key on the next remote. The hazard lights should flash twice. as I understand it, you can program up to 5 remotes
7. your done. Open the drivers door. 

good luck

Yosh


----------



## GElite (Mar 9, 2005)

MakoMeat said:


> I know this works for an 2003, your mileage may differ.
> 
> 1. get in the car and close the door. make sure you have both remotes with you.
> 2. insert and remove the igniting key from the ignition cylinder at least 6 times in 10 seconds. The hazard lamps should flash twice if successful. You are now in program mode.
> ...


Man, That worked like a champ! Thanks for the help.


----------

